# snorkel and jet qeustion



## mudthug

I have a 06 arctic cat 650 tony stewart edition (dont know if this makes any difference)I have recently snorkeled the bike with all 2 inch piping the qeustion i have is now that i have done so it seems to lack in the top end and wants to bog when you go from slightly rolling to full throttle which it did not do before hand it also while idling now makes this psst psst psst noise out the exhaust not really a back fire but like air escaping if that makes since.if i tape half the opening in snorkel up it seems to make noise from exhaust go away and runs a little better do you think if i remove two inch and go with inch and a half it will run better and avoid having to jet it as i have no clue how to do so and not really anyone i trust around here to do so the bike is all stock except 2 inch lift and 27 inch mudlites any suggestions are appreciated


----------



## mudthug

I am totally willing to learn if someone wants to walk me through the jetting process and lives near me


----------



## mudthug

this is the bike or best pic of it right now


----------



## Trips

It would be easier to Jet then to make new snorkels imo.

What does the plug look like? I wouldnt run it very much until you figure this out, sounds like it is really lean and you might melt it down....


----------



## mossyoak54

I would jet up a couple sizes. I wouldn't take away any air. Just add fuel. I'm not sure what current jet sizes your bike runs but go up some. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mudthug

ok so jetting is the better way to go then i am gonna check the plug next time i go over to the shop will take pic and post


----------



## mossyoak54

Lol I can tell you that you need to jet up without doing the plug test. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mudthug

this is the front cylinder closest to front of bike looks to be running rich and everyone says it should be running lean any suggestions on which way to go with jets


----------



## mudthug

this is the rear cylinder


----------



## mudthug

so do i need to jet up even though it is fouling the plugs what other things would you suggest adjusting hate to sound ignorant of the situation but honestly i am so i am trying to learn from you guys who seem to know this stuff off top of your head


----------



## Polaris425

If its fouling plugs b/c of too much fuel I would jet down a little. More fuel would create a bigger problem I would think. I'm not an expert on jetting by any means though so....


----------



## mossyoak54

But if covering the snorkel cleans it up it's usually running lean (I thought). Lol but those plugs look rich


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Trips

mossyoak54 said:


> But if covering the snorkel cleans it up it's usually running lean (I thought). Lol but those plugs look rich
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


X2. by covering rhe snorkel you are reducing the flow of air making it richer.....

Doesnt make sense from the look of those plugs....


Sent from my GT-I5500M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mudthug

that was my thought which is why i am confused


----------



## mudthug

so no one has any suggestionsi am open to anything at this point


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

mudthug said:


> so no one has any suggestionsi am open to anything at this point


This would be my suggestion.

Put new plugs in it. Drive it being sure to hit a few WOT runs. Check plugs. 

If they are black (which i bet they will be) you have two options, jet down a couple sizes and retest till you get proper plug color or go up on the snorkel size to a 3" and retest. Once you get good plug color under WOT you can adjust idle and needle to get smooth throttle transitions.

If they are really white your simplest thing to do would be put a 2" to 1 1/2" reducer in the end of the snorkel and retest. Considering this is a 650 I highly doubt you will need to do down in snorkel size.


----------



## mudthug

Thank you for your time and suggestions


----------



## mudthug

So when you say go to a 3 inch snorkel does this mean the entire snorkel needs to be 3 inch from the airbox out


----------



## mossyoak54

Right before you checked your plugs was your snorkel partially covered? Or did you run it uncovered and pull the plugs?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mudthug

I didnt even look I think i am gonna put new plugs in run it uncovered and see what they look like then and go from there it was a very important thing not payed attention too uncovered or covered and dont wanna say and be wrong


----------



## mudthug

Gonna get new plugs today after work and then go run it uncovered for a bit and see how they look will post pics


----------



## mudthug

OK so I ran bike with new plugs and the 2 inch snorkel uncovered last night for about thirty minutes with several wot runs this is the results of the plugs first pic is front cylinder and last pic is rear cylinder


----------



## mudthug

So now with you guys infinite wisdom on jetting which direction should i go


----------



## mossyoak54

Ok from my knowledge the rear is running lean the front does not look too bad. I bet when you ran it the first time it was covered. I would jet up a size in the front and maybe two in the rear and run it. The actual best way to test if it's running lean/rich is to run it at the rpm range it's acting up at and kill it with the kill switch and check the plugs then. But from what I see the rear cylinder is running lean worse than the front so keep that in mind when jetting. It's more trial and error to see what the bike likes. There isn't really an x jet size for y condition. Make sense?


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## mudthug

yes it does very much so thanks


----------



## mossyoak54

Ok bud anything else I can help with holler at me. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

